# first red for me



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

got my first red yesterday


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Story? Called in or shot long distance? We need details. Congrats on your first red.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

trapped on a log crossing 
so when i showed up it was a fist fight to the death
no holes gonna mount it up for my wall


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

one less grouse eater any who


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------

